# Simon Jarrett



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, OK this dude is my new favorite guitarist! Amazing, does have any records?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Any records. No, I think they let him off with a stern warning, though. 

Seriously though, yea just a smokin' player. And a hellofa tech / amp builder / pedal builder. 

I've attended a few of his local seminars, back when Joe Fernandez was the manager of my local L&M. He's never pumping any merch at those so I'm not sure if he has any CD's or not. You can check under Simon Jarrett Band, Joe Fernandez Band (these guys need to drink more to come up with better band names LOL). He also has/had a local band called Rocket Science. But I wouldn't doubt that he's so busy with Kingsley that he doesn't play out much anymore. I keep watching for local shows and never see any.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great player and amazing pedals. I have not tried his amps yet. Recently bought a Harlot.


----------

